# Testing new Mac mini with Apple silicon M1 & Big Sur



## cavynmaicl (Nov 25, 2020)

Hey everyone, I have a brand new Mac mini with the M1 in it and it's got Big Sur. I've been testing a couple things this afternoon and now I'd like to open the field to let you all have me test some stuff that you want to see. Most of my streaming is very simple, multi-camera but few overlays and graphics, only a few videos, very unusual to have any PIP stuff, but I know that I'm not the norm. I have an ATEM Mini Pro as well, and a couple different cameras, and an iPad for a data source to HDMI and I can do whatever else on the mac. I will try to coordinate times so you can see your stuff live and if you want to involve something like OBS Ninja, we can do that, too. So here's what I propose:

If you want to test your scenes directly, export and zip them up, drop me a note or a way to connect and get them, and I'll download, install, and run through them with my setup and give you stats and report any issues. If we can, we'll set it up so you can watch the test live.
I don't have the time to do many long tests, but I think I can dedicate 2 or 3 hours for a couple longer ones. And I need to test a 95 stream, so I will do a few. Please don't be pissed if I can't make your test be the whole length you intend.
I will present relevant stats of what happens.
This could be really fun. 
I know we've been told there are a few people seeing problems with Big Sur, but there's no option for running anything but Big Sur on the new M1 macs, so I'm hoping those issues are resolved. But as of right now, the *Mac mini is doing a stream and is working less hard than my iMac Pro* is doing the exact same stream (the Mac mini cost 1/10th, nearly exactly, of the iMac pro. This is killing me a bit. Oh, I own an ISP so bandwidth is never going to be my issue, just fyi.)

Who's game?


----------



## mdg4486 (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm interested to see what you come up with here. Just got the new Mac Mini and it seems to be working extremely smooth with OBS. My only issue is the lack of support for the NDI-Plugin. I am now looking for alternatives if you have any recommendations!


----------



## cavynmaicl (Nov 26, 2020)

mdg4486 said:


> I'm interested to see what you come up with here. Just got the new Mac Mini and it seems to be working extremely smooth with OBS. My only issue is the lack of support for the NDI-Plugin. I am now looking for alternatives if you have any recommendations!


Not sure what to do there, but it's not something I use as we are generally in such noisy environments it would be a nightmare. As much as I hate cables, they are solid for delivery.


----------



## Louis-M (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi everyone,  I also have a brand new Mac mini with the M1 and Big Sur and it streams very well with OBS. NDI-Plugin doesn't work at all. I am encountering the same issue as cavynmaicl. Is there any solution? I uninstalled and reinstalled the Plugin and the recommended Runtime but there seems to be no way out. Thanks in advance for any help that can solve this issue.


----------



## mdg4486 (Nov 27, 2020)

Try to see if the "Virtual Input" software will open up and run on your computer. It works fine on my computer and you should be able to see your NDI sources there and turn them into a virtual device. Then you can add them in OBS using the "Virtual Capture Device" source. 

If you need more than one NDI source you can use NDISyphon which will see your NDI sources and convert them to Syphon sources and then bring those into OBS using the "Syphon capture device." 

Hope this helps!


----------



## KeeperOfMaps (Nov 30, 2020)

What are the specs of your Mac Mini, particularly the memory?

Thanks!


----------



## iAlfster (Feb 3, 2021)

What is CPU usage percentage for 1080p60 streaming on OBS in "activity monitor" ?  I have ElgatoHD 1080p60 USB capture stick for game video and iPhone input input via USB-C for Face camera. If to use the similar two layer 1080p60 streaming in Mac mini , I wanted to know what is the Max CPU usage? Thanks.


----------

